# The Religion of the Anti-Christ



## XDel (Sep 18, 2021)

I am far from a saint, but damn if this dude doesn't lay it down as it is!!!


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 19, 2021)

XDel said:


> I am far from a saint, but damn if this dude doesn't lay it down as it is!!!



Wow... 13 views. Nice.

I am firmly of the belief that faith is a personal matter and it should not be discussed in open forums unrelated to mythology and religion, but that kind of video is justifying absolutely baseless hate. If you have some kind of source for this evil secret society, feel free to publish it and earn a prize. Otherwise, please get this weak propaganda out of here.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 19, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Wow... 13 views. Nice.
> 
> I am firmly of the belief that faith is a personal matter and it should not be discussed in open forums unrelated to mythology and religion, but that kind of video is justifying absolutely baseless hate. If you have some kind of source for this evil secret society, feel free to publish it and earn a prize. Otherwise, please get this weak propaganda out of here.


I am about 1/3rd of those views


----------



## Jayro (Sep 19, 2021)

Imagine needing religion in your life, ever.


----------



## notimp (Sep 19, 2021)

Note to myself: "the antichrist will bring a flavor of christianity that is empty of grace, of the struggle, the flavor and the salt".

Dang it, now I have to watch The Prophecy 1-3 with Christopher Walken again, to see if that holds true.. 

As far as emotional storytelling goes -

In the end times, politics will fail (just in general), and then christianity will fail, because we have to watch for the antichrist coming, before we watch for christ coming, as the book tells --

really could be read as

I dont feel as good, so I'm proselytizing that this must be something feeling to many people like the end of the world would.

Then politics is failing.

First of all yes it is - but thats no biggy really, because it always kind of is, and then its not - if needed in some instances... Largely depends on what "politics is failing" means to the individual.

No "morals"? Probably not getting better (except if you see Texas basically banning abortions as a win..). Societal guiding planks? Probably never getting to the point again, where capitalism has won, and the only thing to prevent was communism. Although that was nice and concise... America being the moral leader of the free world? Getting tougher. Getting an inspiring figure back, like Ronald Reagan, that had so much family valuesTM? Could happen tomorrow. So failing yes, but not to a catastrophic extent. (Especially not if you are a free market liberal.  )

Then religion is failing as most people dont hone in on an element of struggle or suffering, and its loosing its grace... Well, to a certain point I can understand and condone the emotion. (Nothing is pure again, and everything was better in the past.  ) But the thing is, thats not the way to get back to a point, where everyone loves being together with others, and having a shared experience in a mass, or the communal public lunch afterwards. So if you really want things to become better again, this needs a perspective change, and maybe even some enthusiastic people with a healthy amount of naivity. 

So while I get the "everyone see things from that perspective" approach of sharing that sentiment, if "leaving" the idea of "everything was better in the past" is the goal, then getting more people into the believe, that yes, things indeed were better in the past, and we are approaching the end times, probably is not the best approach to take. 

Very empathic though. The guy in the video.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2021)

The Anti-Christ seems like a cool guy.


----------



## 6adget (Sep 20, 2021)

Sorry, I don't believe in fairy tales. That includes actual fairies, santa claus, Shrek, or god/gods. The time to believe in something is when you have evidence that it exists.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 20, 2021)

6adget said:


> Sorry, I don't believe in fairy tales. That includes actual fairies, santa claus, Shrek, or god/gods. The time to believe in something is when you have evidence that it exists.


This. All of my this.


----------



## notimp (Sep 20, 2021)

Jayro said:


> This. All of my this.


Tell that to the voice in my head.  (Thats me playing with concepts, I have to clarify, because thats how bad rumors start..  (I dont actually hear..))

Stephen Fry has quite a nice story about wanting to become a man of clergy in his youth and having a bishop (or something like that) tell him, to come back - once he had had an experience with god, and heard the calling. In a quite factual sense. I might link it, if I find it again.. 

Also, but at the same time greek mythology is something you can learn from, I personally found it fascinating in my youth... It probably tells you more about human beings than a year worth of philosophy at a university would..   And even christianity has its merits (spoken as a fan of Christopher Hitchens), the problem with monotheistic (one god only) religions is, that most of them tell you they know what the true god is thinking. Yet for some people this holds value (quite a strict moral code, that guides behavior, or creates/supports community, or ...) --

and just in general 'I only believe in things that can be proven with evidence' is not how people work. Its not even how science works, if you look more closely - but that would be a whole other debate.. 

Also, you dont believe in Shrek? How dare you sir! Have you even read the fan fiction?


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 21, 2021)

F- Jebus you need no religion it's a sham (all religions are) evolution explains everything about humans, creationism doesn't explain sh-


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 21, 2021)

Here's my take: Believe in whatever you want, it's not my bussiness and neither do I care, but don't be a dick and go telling (for example, Christians) that they're believing in a fairy tale and that god isn't real, you just come off as a dick. (I'm an atheist btw)


----------



## 6adget (Sep 22, 2021)

pretty sure i didn't  tell anyone that they were believing in fairy tales. i was responding to someone's post saying that I don't believe in fairy tales. it's not like i was responding to a thread concerning a switch problem. it's not like i started a thread telling theists that they believe in fairy tales. i don't have a problem whatsoever what someone believes in so as long as it doesn't cause harm to others, including their children. just like it doesn't bother me that you're also an atheist. except for when you accuse me of coming off as a dick. because that was a dick move.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2021)

I think it's impossible to take this type of shit seriously any more because many Republican politicians fit the description of the anti-Christ _perfectly_, and (American) Christians worship them anyway.  Atheist socialists I meet do a far better job of adhering to Christ's actual teachings through their actions, rather than using the bible as a cudgel to justify hateful/exclusionary rhetoric.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 22, 2021)

I read the title as "The religion of the anti-cheat" and got excited for the prospect of a cult based around anti-cheat mechanisms. 

Suffice to say I was disappointed by the actual content of the thread, as fun as anti-christ stuff is.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2021)

I am still the Anti-Christ


----------



## XDel (Sep 24, 2021)

I will save you all time. NO I WILL NOT JOIN OR CONFORM TO YOUR MISERABLE RELIGION!


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 24, 2021)

No one's trying to make you a satanist dude.


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 24, 2021)

XDel said:


> I will save you all time. NO I WILL NOT JOIN OR CONFORM TO YOUR MISERABLE RELIGION!


I beg your pardon, but what the yob are you talking about?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 24, 2021)

XDel said:


> I will save you all time. NO I WILL NOT JOIN OR CONFORM TO YOUR MISERABLE RELIGION!


If I was part of a religion, I wouldn't want you in it.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dude this is so funny to me. Just sad, really.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2021)

XDel said:


> I will save you all time. NO I WILL NOT JOIN OR CONFORM TO YOUR MISERABLE RELIGION!


Bro, I don’t want you in my religion. Satanism doesn’t need a bad name from someone like you


----------



## 6adget (Sep 24, 2021)

its obvious  hes trolling.  let this thread die.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2021)

6adget said:


> its obvious  hes trolling.  let this thread die.


I wish this dude was a troll but unfortunately he’s not.


----------



## XDel (Sep 25, 2021)

In case you all were not aware, there is a LARGE movement within the various Churches around the world, that support what you support. Heck, the Catholic's Pope supports Homoerotica, Abortion, Communism, Warfare, Trans-humanism, Mandated Experimental Vaccines, you name it; he's all in! Everything is neutral now, and who ever says they love you, means it, and when they say they just want you to be free, happy, tolerant, socially aware, diverse, etc. They don't mean that they are trying to seduce you into sticking their finger up your butt or re-normalizing the old Roman-Pagan days and the days of Baal.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 25, 2021)

XDel said:


> (incoherent rambling)


Get well soon.


----------



## XDel (Sep 25, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> Get well soon.


It's history, don't let it be a mystery.


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 25, 2021)

XDel said:


> In case you all were not aware, there is a LARGE movement within the various Churches around the world, that support what you support. Heck, the Catholic's Pope supports Homoerotica, Abortion, Communism, Warfare, Trans-humanism, Mandated Experimental Vaccines, you name it; he's all in! Everything is neutral now, and who ever says they love you, means it, and when they say they just want you to be free, happy, tolerant, socially aware, diverse, etc. They don't mean that they are trying to seduce you into sticking their finger up your butt or re-normalizing the old Roman-Pagan days and the days of Baal.



Why, with such a positive message that doesn't at all contradict the larger religious community at large and the goals they're rapidly making progress in, and the history of violence against said targets, it MUST be absolute and completely trustworthy love and nothing else!

Seriously, what the yurt are you trying to even get at, between this and the original video? That the church is everyone's friend, except the BAAAAAAAD people, who are... X?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2021)

XDel said:


> In case you all were not aware, there is a LARGE movement within the various Churches around the world, that support what you support. Heck, the Catholic's Pope supports Homoerotica, Abortion, Communism, Warfare, Trans-humanism, Mandated Experimental Vaccines, you name it; he's all in! Everything is neutral now, and who ever says they love you, means it, and when they say they just want you to be free, happy, tolerant, socially aware, diverse, etc. They don't mean that they are trying to seduce you into sticking their finger up your butt or re-normalizing the old Roman-Pagan days and the days of Baal.



Those are all definitely words


----------



## SG854 (Sep 26, 2021)

I agree satan is everywhere we are not safe hide your children


----------



## Phrankles (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm not sure if I should feel sad that people actually believe this, but tbh I just can't stop laughing at the idea of spending your life in fear of a great deceiver at the behest of an organization specializing in deceit (any major religion).


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 26, 2021)

Uh oh. I'm on that side of gbatemp again


----------



## DKB (Sep 26, 2021)

cringe


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 26, 2021)

First time I decided to finally click on this thread and boy I won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## 6adget (Sep 26, 2021)

XDel, have you ever watched an episode of atheist experience , or talk heathen? i'm not trying to  fuck with you. My wife and I never miss an episode. they prefer to take calls from theists, however they do take calls from atheists too. they basically ask what you believe, and why you believe it. they are on every sunday. check them out on youtube.


----------

